# Mystery Lathe for sale in Massachusetts



## macrnr (Jun 2, 2012)

For my friends on the East coast there is an interesting looking bench top lathe for sale at the public surplus auction site.http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=732100
 At first glance it looks like a South Bend, but it doesn't have the same apron. Anybody know what kind of machine this is?


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 2, 2012)

looks like an Atlas lathe


----------



## thomas s (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes Atlas


----------

